# Bless My Snowball's Heart ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

For at least the past twenty-four hours ... Snowball has not left my side, except to have his dinner and go potty. 

I have been wheezing and coughing full time. I haven't slept at all last night or tonight. The wheezing, although it is not real bad, keeps me awake. : ( Poor Snowball heard the funny wheezing noises and didn't realize at first they were coming from me. He went to the window thinking it was somebody outside!:HistericalSmiley:

I cough, blow my nose, (I could do a great commercial for Puff tissues!)go to the bathroom at least every half hour or so (I'm getting sloshed on bottled water!:HistericalSmiley. And, sneeze every once in a while. 

And, with all the noise and disruptions ... my Snowball still wants to cuddle up right next to me. Right now he is sleeping like an angel ... I don't know how. 

Bless his heart ... I was sniffling and blowing my nose so much that he thought I was crying. I had to assure him Mommy is okay.

Well, this is going to be a long, long night for me. I am super exhausted but can't sleep. Earlier last evening my sweet husband brought me some chicken soup upstairs. I scared the hello out of him ... because when I went to put the plate and soup bowl on the dresser later, I dropped everything on the floor! He thought I had fallen. I didn't ... but, there was shattered glass all over the carpeting. 

I have an appointment with the pulmonary doctor at ten thirty this morning. Wish me luck. In the meantime, my sweet darling angel is somehow sleeping peacefully right next to his Mommy.:wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hope you get better soon poor you.snow ball is so sweet little boy.:wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Marie, I hope you feel better soon... you and snowball are lucky to take care of each other :-D


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So sorry you are feeling bad. It sounds like you have 2 wonderful caregivers by your side DH and Snowball of course! Keep us posted on what the Dr. says today. Hope they can give you something to kick this yucky stuff out ♥.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie, I hope you are feeling better today. Sweetness and Tessa are sending you puppy kisses!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Get well soon, Marie.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a sweet boy your Snowball is..:wub: Marie, I hope you feel better, soon..:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope the doctor is able to help you feel better soon Marie, so you can get some good rest. Aren't the babies just the best little caregivers? That is so sweet that he stays next to you, I love that about them!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

That is so sweet! I know little Snowball is such a comfort. I hope you're feeling better this morning Marie and the Dr. gives you some fast acting medication so you can get some rest.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> For at least the past twenty-four hours ... Snowball has not left my side, except to have his dinner and go potty.
> 
> I have been wheezing and coughing full time. I haven't slept at all last night or tonight. The wheezing, although it is not real bad, keeps me awake. : ( Poor Snowball heard the funny wheezing noises and didn't realize at first they were coming from me. He went to the window thinking it was somebody outside!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Awww Marie, saying special prayers for your appointment today. I do hope you feel better soon.

Bless Snowball's heart. These babies are the best medicine and bless DH, what a sweetheart too.

Hope everything goes well today Marie. Huge hugs.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Get well soon ..keep up the good work snowball .


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Feel better soon. So sweet Snowball wants to cuddle with mommy and make sure she is ok.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear, sweet Snowball. Boys are so caring. Feel better soon. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- so sorry to hear that you're "under the weather". I do hope it's nothing serious. Please let us know what the doctor says as I'll be very worried until I get an update from you.

Snowball is such a good "nurse". He's just trying to help his Mommi feel better. 

Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly Marie. I know the Dr's will get you feeling better soon, and how lucky that you have such a lovely little caretaker at you side. Give Snowball a big hug!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

They feel our pain, don't they! Sweet girl. I hope you feel better soon Marie!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 101050


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been holding you up in prayer Marie, get rest I love you my dear dear freind


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, Marie--I hope you feel better soon! How sweet of Snowball to take care of his mommy. Reminds me of when I was sick last year and Zooey didn't leave my side. Then she got sick and I didn't leave her side!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Marie, so sorry you have this awful upper respiratory infection. So glad you have your husband and Snowball to take care of you. This is the way it is in my house. Please take care of yourself and get better soon. I hope he gives you something that will help you sleep!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Sorry you are feeling so icky....happy Snowball is there to comfort you! Take care and hope the doctor can give you something to get you feeling better real soon.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Hope you get something that helps you feel lots better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I just saw this. I'm so worried about you. I'm anxious to know what the doctor says. Isn't it amazing how in tune with us our Maltese are? They know when we're not right and I think they'd defend us with their lives to make sure we're okay. Hoping you'll get better soon. :wub::wub:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon!! I went through something similar in January (we had some boxes in our house that were in my uncles basement and my asthma went crazy!). Coughing/sneezing when you're filled up with water is the worst, do you have a humidifier? We bought the Vicks model at Walmart for $16 and it helped me so much!

Snowball- Good job buddy, keep taking care of your mommy sweet boy! Can you teach Daisy some empathy? When I was sick just gave me dirty looks like my coughing was bothering her :blink:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon, my friend. I wish it was me and not you. Love you.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much, ladies, for all of your well wishes and sweet comments. It means the world to me. And, I am once again touched by all the loving and caring friends here on SM.

Well, when I went into the doctors office today, I found out I have a temperature. Not real high ... but, it was 100.8 in the office. That is very unusual for me ... because I am one of those people who can be very sick and not run a fever at all. (I was hospitalized about fifteen years ago with pneumonia that kept me in the hospital for fourteen days ... and, then I was re-admitted to the hospital for another four days. No fever during that whole time. 

My blood pressure was abnormally high for me today, too. But, for almost two days I completely forget to take my daily vitamins and meds ... so, I think that might have something to do with it. Also, the nurse said because I'm not feeling well, that could be a reason for the high BP numbers.

Dr. Rosenthal thinks I have a sinus infection and bronchitis that got out of hand. To be on the safe side, he also sent me for a chest x-ray today. (The results are supposed to be back in a day ... but, I think the results will come out okay)

I am on Cefuroxime ... 250 MG twice a day ... for ten days. I am confident that will help.

I did do something very stupid tonight. Every night I have fresh lemonade with dinner. Tonight after I drank half the lemonade ... my throat started to burn ... and, now I am coughing a lot again. I have no idea what to take to calm the cough down. Dr. Rosenthal did not prescribe anything for me. And, I don't want to phone him this time of the night. 

After Snowball's walk earlier this evening, we gave him a bath. I wanted to change the sheets and blankets ... as we do every week, and the day of Snowball's bathie. After his dinner this evening, we played with him ... and, now he is once again asleep right next to me. I feel so bad making so much noise with this hacking cough. I don't understand how he can sleep at all. Again, bless his heart. Felix, too, still is having episodes of coughing ... so, for a few nights ... he is sleeping downstairs in the family room in one of the recliner chairs. So, if Snowball wanted to ... he could go downstairs with Felix. But, he wants to be here with his Mommy. I should add that Snowball is close to both of us ... maybe a tad more so toward me.

I want soooo badly to sleep tonight. But, I think it is not going to be. : (
Thank God for my MAC and i-Pad ... it helps make the time go a little faster during the night. Why is it that bouts of coughing and wheezing happen more during the wee hours of the morning??? 

Anyway, I don't mean to whine. I will be fine. And, to me ... there is nothing like clean sheets and blankets on the bed! And, my freshly laundered Snuggie and Snowball's jammies, too. Guess who snuggles up in part of my Snuggie ... even though he has his own! LOL 

I have a follow up appointment with Dr. Rosenthal in two weeks. 

No, I shouldn't complain. I have a loving husband and fluff baby. And, even my granddaughter Ashley ... texted me to ask if I am feeling better. I didn't even tell her I was sick ... but, she picked it up in my voice when I left her a phone message for something else. And, then there are all of you wonderful ladies and friends on SM ... you try and make it all better for everyone. So, I count my blessings for everything good that happens to me.

Thank you, again, dear friends. Sending everyone of you love and hugs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- thanks for the update. Colds, sinus infections, coughing are all miserable and keep us from getting rest. They tell us to rest and get lots of fluids, but it sometimes seems to be a Catch 22. The more you drink, the more your cough and the more congested you get. Then you can't rest and don't get well. Ugh. I know that it can get serious as I had pneumonia when I was in college. Let it go and ended up in the hospital -- young and very stupid -- and it weakened my lungs so that I do have to be careful of getting pneumonia again. The pneumonia vaccination has helped a lot.

I agree about "thank goodness for the internet, iPad and the little white fluffs that stay right by our sides".

You might try camomille tea with honey to calm your coughing -- it sometimes helps.

Love you, gf and want you to take care of yourself and not overdo. I would say "get some rest" but know that's almost impossible. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - thanks for reporting back from the doctor. A fever no less. :blink: No wonder you feel horrible. I know that so many people have been sick with lingering respiratory problems. They do go away but it takes a while. I've had two cold since the beginning of the year. I've gone years with no colds at all so this year is the pits. And a lot of allergens are starting already with the warm temps.

Was just thinking of the lemonade and your throat...lemonade is very acidic and I know that it sometimes makes my throat feel itchy. I think you need more soothing drinks. Maybe even watering down juices will help get the vitamin C in without it irritating your already irritated throat from coughing. I used to get some honey cough drops that are hard candy outside with liquid honey inside. Very soothing. Felix might be able to find them at a drug store - the package is rectangular and I think a yellow honeycomb graphic on it, maybe even with a bee. I get them at my old fashioned drugstore not the megastores.

Feel better, dear Marie, and I know that Snowball isn't perturbed by your coughs. He just wants to be near you. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- thanks for the update. Colds, sinus infections, coughing are all miserable and keep us from getting rest. They tell us to rest and get lots of fluids, but it sometimes seems to be a Catch 22. The more you drink, the more your cough and the more congested you get. Then you can't rest and don't get well. Ugh. I know that it can get serious as I had pneumonia when I was in college. Let it go and ended up in the hospital -- young and very stupid -- and it weakened my lungs so that I do have to be careful of getting pneumonia again. The pneumonia vaccination has helped a lot.
> 
> I agree about "thank goodness for the internet, iPad and the little white fluffs that stay right by our sides".
> 
> ...





Snowbody said:


> Marie - thanks for reporting back from the doctor. A fever no less. :blink: No wonder you feel horrible. I know that so many people have been sick with lingering respiratory problems. They do go away but it takes a while. I've had two cold since the beginning of the year. I've gone years with no colds at all so this year is the pits. And a lot of allergens are starting already with the warm temps.
> 
> Was just thinking of the lemonade and your throat...lemonade is very acidic and I know that it sometimes makes my throat feel itchy. I think you need more soothing drinks. Maybe even watering down juices will help get the vitamin C in without it irritating your already irritated throat from coughing. I used to get some honey cough drops that are hard candy outside with liquid honey inside. Very soothing. Felix might be able to find them at a drug store - the package is rectangular and I think a yellow honeycomb graphic on it, maybe even with a bee. I get them at my old fashioned drugstore not the megastores.
> 
> Feel better, dear Marie, and I know that Snowball isn't perturbed by your coughs. He just wants to be near you. :wub:


Thanks for the tips on the honey, tea, and cough drops. Yes, Lynn, it seems to be a Catch 22. I've just finished off four bottles of water over the past few hours. It's seeming to help a little bit ... but, I can't sleep yet. I guess I need for the Cefton to kick in. I still feel those plugs or whatever that are in my chest. 

Every ten minutes I am running to the bathroom because I am pushing fluids tonight. 

Sue, I will have Felix check on he cough drops. And, you are right about the allergens. I see little buds on the trees and flowers ... not helping at all. I think we are experiencing more respiratory problems because of the weather changes ... it's been warm here most of the winter.

I can't believe we have an appointment in our home tomorrow with our financial adviser! Thank goodness he comes here though ... I would not make it over to Fairfax with the way I feel. 

And, I was so excited about the temporary crown being placed in my dental implant this week. It's not going to happen. Oh, well ... I can live with the retainer another week or so.

Thanks for checking in and giving me feedback. Love and hugs to everyone who has responded to my thread. 

You should see my face. Red flushed cheeks. My nose looks as though it's peeling from a sunburn. And, my hair looks like one of Phyllis Diller's old and crazy hairstyles! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie - hoping and praying that you get some rest so you can heal! Hugs to you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I have some good news! My chest x-ray is okay ... no pneumonia!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I had a cold this year for the second time in fifteen years. It was different than any cold I had ever had, because it _started_ with a terrible hacking cough. The coughing kept me awake most of the night. I even posted on here that I thought it was whooping cough, because it was the worst cough ever. Then I had a sore throat for days after I had been coughing for a week. I think it was because the hacking irritated my throat so badly. Then, just short of two weeks it just went away. Yes, I still have occasional coughing fits, but not often.

I'm telling you all this, because I think that it is this years particular strain of rhino virus, and because it is so different makes us fear worse possibilities. I hope it goes away for you, as it did for me. Snowball needs his rest.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are feeling so awful but thank goodness you have little Snowball to comfort you. I hope you are on the mend quickly!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Marie,

I'm just seeing this thread and I hope that you feel better soon. Hopefully the medication will kick in and do the trick. I'll be sending
prayers and good thoughts your way. Please keep us updated on how you're
feeling.

Hugs to you and Snowball.
Debbie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I had a cold this year for the second time in fifteen years. It was different than any cold I had ever had, because it _started_ with a terrible hacking cough. The coughing kept me awake most of the night. I even posted on here that I thought it was whooping cough, because it was the worst cough ever. Then I had a sore throat for days after I had been coughing for a week. I think it was because the hacking irritated my throat so badly. Then, just short of two weeks it just went away. Yes, I still have occasional coughing fits, but not often.
> 
> I'm telling you all this, because I think that it is this years particular strain of rhino virus, and because it is so different makes us fear worse possibilities. I hope it goes away for you, as it did for me. Snowball needs his rest.


Yes, I've been thinking about what you went through, Sylvia. It wasn't that long ago. 

Because I have had pneumonia in the past, I worry about that happening again. That's why my doctor ordered the x-ray ... he was the same doctor who took care of me when I had the pneumonia. And, because of that, he wants to keep on top of things so that, hopefully, I won't get sick like that again. Often bronchitis can turn into pneumonia just like that.

My doctor just called in Vicodan for the cough. I am only going to take it if I start coughing at night ... and, then only if it's real bad. I don't like taking drugs of any kind ... I don't like how they make me feel. 

The only good thing about this so far is that I've lost about seven pounds within a week.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope you are feeling better Marie and that you can get some rest tonite. take care


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thanks for the tips on the honey, tea, and cough drops. Yes, Lynn, it seems to be a Catch 22. I've just finished off four bottles of water over the past few hours. It's seeming to help a little bit ... but, I can't sleep yet. I guess I need for the Cefton to kick in. I still feel those plugs or whatever that are in my chest.
> 
> Every ten minutes I am running to the bathroom because I am pushing fluids tonight.
> 
> ...


Uh oh, Marie. The financial advisor will take one look at your hair and suggest you spend a little more in the personal grooming department and he'll write it off.  Glad that your ex-ray was fine. I think not sleeping at night really takes its toll too. Maybe the vicodine will help you get a little sleep at night and it will be restorative to your health. Lots of hugs from here. :hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Uh oh, Marie. The financial advisor will take one look at your hair and suggest you spend a little more in the personal grooming department and he'll write it off.  Glad that your ex-ray was fine. I think not sleeping at night really takes its toll too. Maybe the vicodine will help you get a little sleep at night and it will be restorative to your health. Lots of hugs from here. :hugging:


Well, around noon I decided to call Jeff (our financial adviser) and cancel out for today. Felix is still not feeling quite up to par either. Jeff's assistant told me that, she too, was sick with this stuff last week. In fact, she had to take the week off. So she and Jeff understand. Hey, Jeff will always be back. He has a lot of our investments in his hands. And, he's one person who is not going to charge us for a late cancellation!:HistericalSmiley:

Seriously, Jeff and his wife have a young child and I don't want to be part of making someone else sick by catching what we have.

And, Target was out of Vicodan (the cough syrup) ... and the generic, too. So, I asked for Tessalon. (sp?) They are waiting to get approval from Dr. Rosenthal. Nothing seems to be simple these days? I told the pharmacist that at this point I'll take anything!

Darn, I even worry about Snowball catching this. But, I guess we can't pass it on to our fluff babies. I'll be a wreck if I find our differently.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon Marie. so glad Snowball is looking after you.:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hugs to you, Marie! I hope you feel better soon. So many of the kids in my school have respiratory illnesses, including a couple with pneumonia. It's just been a horrible season for illness. I want to see a pic of you and Snowball in your Snuggies!


----------

